
Climate Change Library - raudaschl
https://www.mendeley.com/campaign/climate-change
======
dessant
> Supporting scientists engaged in climate change research with access to over
> 5,000 articles.

This has to be one of the most appalling PR moves in recent memory. How about
they release all the human knowledge they hold hostage that has been funded by
taxpayer money?

------
neuronic
Why does anyone need Elsevier, especially so in 2019? Get rid of them!
Publicly funded science needs to be open access at ALL TIMES.

------
abdullahkhalids
This is just a promotional campaign by Elsevier to get people to sign up for
mendeley. From [https://www.mendeley.com/campaign/about-climate-
change](https://www.mendeley.com/campaign/about-climate-change)

> The articles are available for all existing and new Mendeley users to
> download and read. It is free to setup a Mendeley account, please click here
> if you need to setup an account. The articles will be available to download
> this year (until 31 December 2019). However, researchers will have access to
> the articles permanently once they have downloaded them.

> No, these articles are still subject to their original copyright
> arrangements and may not be shared unless you are the author or a library
> that subscribes to ScienceDirect, in which case you may have additional
> private sharing rights.

------
martincollignon
If you want to do something about climate change, a paper called Tackling
Climate Change with Machine Learning[0] just came out, and under Tools for
Individuals a startup called Tomorrow[1] is mentioned. I know they're actively
looking for help to get more integrations to their app to calculate people's
personal CO2 emissions.

[0] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.05433](https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.05433) [1]
[https://www.tmrow.com/](https://www.tmrow.com/)

------
GrumpyNl
These should be free from the start.

------
beshrkayali
Requiring login to view PDF files is pretty annoying.

------
raister
sci-hub for democratic access!

